# Post Your Ride.



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 24, 2014)

Just curious to see what we all have as transport. 

Currently I am still a cyclists using this: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...=a.78875521725.77403.794081725&type=3&theater

However I have been working on this: https://scontent-b-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net...4_10152490421106726_1539007940115270088_o.jpg

Which now looks like this: https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd....5_10152505698596726_3159474397075894473_o.jpg

It's all in pieces because I had to trace an electrical fault, which I fixed, then found the right hand front turn signal didn;t work, which I fixed this morning, just got to find out why headlamp high/low beam isn't working, side light, and tail light also don't work. Aside from touching the frame up with some paint, fixing the rear brake and putting the plastics back on there isn't really much to do on her. Oh, gotta sort out the stand too. Not bad for a bike that is 22 years old. I prefer old machines like this, far easier to work with.

Oh I also have this rare piece of machinery: https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd....0_10152397430426726_7514549683868064027_o.jpg

1981 Garelli Eureka mark 1. Can't get any simpler than one of these. All works, been off the road since 1987. I've got it reduced to it's component parts ready to be restored.


----------



## Harbinger (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jun 24, 2014)

I drive one of these http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0e/Citroen_C2_Facelift.JPG - in that colour too. It's not "mine", it's registered to me so I can build up on the insurance, but everyone in the family uses it.

I'm really excited about this though. I've been promised one of these though by my parents, as a graduation present, for doing so well in my degree: http://www.monza-motors.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Ford-StreetKa-Luxury-2-68.jpg - I'd love it to be in that colour too. But it's only been talked about so far.


----------



## mcjoel (Jun 24, 2014)

My ride :[ http://i.imgur.com/DiHflOa.jpg


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 24, 2014)

Mid-2000's mazda 6 hatchback.
Silver, with tinted windows, and the new, lifeless Texas license plate. The one that takes itself too seriously and is just white and black, rather than the one with the planes, an observatory, and the space shuttle, or the ten-thousand other custom plates. It complemented the "Secede" bumper sticker.
2.3 liter engine.


----------



## YokoHellsing (Jun 24, 2014)

This is my ride <3
http://tinypic.com/r/m9xem1/8


----------



## Kerocola (Jun 24, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> My ride :[ http://i.imgur.com/DiHflOa.jpg



Yup. This, or my own two feet...


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 24, 2014)

YokoHellsing said:


> This is my ride <3
> http://tinypic.com/r/m9xem1/8


There ain't no way a furry could afford that. Everyone's either lower middle class, self-employed, or living at home or students.


----------



## And (Jun 24, 2014)

'09 fx4 half-ton


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 24, 2014)

My baby-


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 24, 2014)

http://www.thejollablog.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/spongebob-imagination.jpg

I can go anywhere in a flash with this thing.


----------



## Casual Cat (Jun 24, 2014)

My Daily Driver is an '08 lexus 460, but it's a company car.

My actual car is an '04 Subaru Impreza hatchback, and I love it to death, except I'm going to have to replace the rear rotors soon. Oh well.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 24, 2014)

Casual Cat said:


> My Daily Driver is an '08 lexus 460, but it's a company car.
> 
> My actual car is an '04 Subaru Impreza hatchback, and I love it to death, except I'm going to have to replace the rear rotors soon. Oh well.


I might get a STI hatchback sometime next year as a second car for long distance driving. I hate putting unnecessary miles on my Porsche.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jun 24, 2014)

I have a little '89 Civic. She's in pretty good shape for the year, too.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 24, 2014)

Yay its green! \:3/


----------



## Casual Cat (Jun 24, 2014)

d.batty said:


> I might get a STI hatchback sometime next year as a second car for long distance driving. I hate putting unnecessary miles on my Porsche.



If you're getting it for distance driving, I'd advise against it. Subarus are anything but cushy for long distance driving. I did a five hour stint up to northern vermont last winter and by the end of it my ass was on fire.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 28, 2014)

I think I could manage, I did an 11 hour drive in a 2000 Toyota Highlander and those seats are shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit.
And by distance driving I mean like 8 hours tops. Maybe Reno a few more times.
As long as I have a few breathers during the drive its not so bad. That or I can throw down a couple Gs for a couple of Recaro racing bucket seats. I have 2 Recaro bucket seats in my car I'm driving now and they are comfy as fuck.


----------



## Grungecat (Jun 28, 2014)

Actually posted it on my FA a couple of weeks ago. Here she is:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13732230/


----------



## Casual Cat (Jun 28, 2014)

d.batty said:


> I think I could manage, I did an 11 hour drive in a 2000 Toyota Highlander and those seats are shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit.
> And by distance driving I mean like 8 hours tops. Maybe Reno a few more times.
> As long as I have a few breathers during the drive its not so bad. That or I can throw down a couple Gs for a couple of Recaro racing bucket seats. I have 2 Recaro bucket seats in my car I'm driving now and they are comfy as fuck.



Highlanders are cushy as fuck, totally underrated suv. And I guess if youre gonna drop the cheddar on some good seats, ten my argument is invalid. Plus you would never get stuck. Anywhere. Ever.


...does bad weather even exist in california or is that just a myth?


----------



## funky3000 (Jun 28, 2014)

Here's proof that looks can be deceiving.

http://imgur.com/BvDBwNX

Looks nice? Its probably worth less than $1000 because its 2003, has 135k miles, and had an argument with a deer.

Also, all the rust in the workings have made the breaks noisy (just a grind or rumble, not a squeak), the steering is clunky as hell on tight turns, and the breaks lock up sometimes, but ONLY in reverse. I never have an issu going forward, just backward.

I'm waiting for the end of the month, my best friends are going to be coming back up from their graduation party downstate, and they're gonna take a look at my car to see what's wrong and how much it might cost to fix it.


----------



## Lomberdia (Jun 28, 2014)

Heres my vehicle:

http://i.imgur.com/ipsllp4.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/3HObuGR.jpg

its seen many battles and still kicking...barely. Need to fix the hood, windshield, oil pan gasket is leaking, absolutely NO safety features (horn, turn signals, airbags I'm sure too), breaks suck ass, tires do too, it sometimes jerks to the left when driving as if its trying to kill me, windshield wipers jacked up due to the hood popping up on the highway (windshield wiper traded it's life to save the windshield, so brave, so young), hood doesnt even open!

Umm what else....meh who care I'm trading it in for a down payment on another used vehicle once a copy of my title comes in the mail. Or selling it to the junk yard, they said $500. No insurance so I can't fix that stuff and I'm sure it would cost over $2000 to fix everything.


----------



## arashim (Jul 24, 2014)

98 z28. Ill get a pic on here. The outside is a little rough. typical chevy clearcoat. But I got a gallon of kirkers hot rod black to fix that. Tuned with a SLP intake and 3' exhaust. Its got a set of brian tooley heads and a cam thats about to go in that should put the HP in the high 400s low 500s. scraping some cash together for a 8.8 rear end with 3.73 gears and a 408 short block.


----------



## Kocyra (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm not sure what model it is but its a blue fair sized 16-speed bicycle, Really fuel efficient.


----------



## Rekel (Jul 27, 2014)

Used to have an '88 Toyota Supra with 20 miles on a rebuilt engine (yes, 20 miles), but after about 3k miles I got into a car accident.

Now, I have a '94 Camaro Z28. Despite its 179k miles and the problems that come with that, I love the thing. Plus, it's got a body kit, Corvette rims and lowered suspension, so it's pretty sexy IMO.

http://i.imgur.com/CV6qXyO.jpg
http://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag126/gunmetaltrevan/Car/IMAG0097_zpsa57b84ad.jpg

Other than said changes, not much has been done to it. I have drilled and lined front brake discs, a K&N intake and bigger exhaust (very loud and ballsy LT1), but that's pretty much it. ALSO, I put a Polk 10" subwoofer into a stealth enclosure from DoubleD Mods, and that thing rocks. All I have is my 4-channel amp for now, so I sacrificed amping my main speakers for the sub until I get a mono amp. 

http://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag126/gunmetaltrevan/curr_zpsda054aa3.png
http://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag126/gunmetaltrevan/curr2_zpse86bd920.png




Batty Krueger said:


> My baby-



Nice car. I like the plane you have sitting on the shelf up there, too. 



arashim said:


> 98 z28.



Glad to see another with a 4th gen Camaro! You've got more work done to yours than mine, though. These cars have so much potential it's insane.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 27, 2014)

I loves my rc likes I loves my cars.


----------



## Inpw (Jul 27, 2014)

Here's my transport.

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q204/dj-djphoto/0722_zps8acd6288.jpg

Not the fastest but this thing has some insane power. Bit uncomfortable for long journeys as the suspension is a bit strange and no power steering but it gets me from point a to b pretty safely. Is a tad heavy on fuel and must have a water leak somewhere as I need to fill up about 15 times a day.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 27, 2014)

Lol, wtf


----------



## Rekel (Jul 27, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> I loves my rc likes I loves my cars.



Same here, however I don't have a ton of experience flying, just my share of aviation knowledge/experience and a particular interest in planes.

I don't want to go too far off topic, but I have an Airfield 4ch Piper J3 (55" wingspan) and a 3ch Taylorcraft I built out of balsa sticks (40" wingspan, plans by Pat Tritle), both connected to my Dx6i. The Taylorcraft's airframe is unbelievably light at only 7oz, but that's without any electronics.


----------



## Inpw (Jul 27, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Lol, wtf




Don't dis my ride yo!



Anyway, this is what I drive on weekends:

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q204/dj-djphoto/IMAG0063_zps21d93781.jpg
http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q204/dj-djphoto/IMAG0144_zps1fe21023.jpg

Simple blue VW Polo 1.6L.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 27, 2014)

Oh cool I love that color, reminds me of the Bugatti EB110.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jul 27, 2014)

Here's my precious , ain't she beautiful?

This here is my old ride,first one I ever got.  She'll always be special.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 27, 2014)

Lol, you never cease to crack me up.


----------



## Inpw (Jul 27, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> Here's my precious , ain't she beautiful?
> 
> This here is my old ride,first one I ever got.  She'll always be special.



Nahhh Those don't perform that well, especially in traffic. Used to drive one since high school and had so many breakdowns. Even installed a sound system and custom radio but eventually traded it in.

Wanted to get me one of these but apparently they're illegal and outlawed all the companies selling them. 

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q204/dj-djphoto/ScreenShot2014-07-27at112001AM_zps0c474add.png

Such a shame! See the engine is even replaced with a fake in this demo model. I wonder what the ethical problems was with this?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 27, 2014)

Rekel said:


> Same here, however I don't have a ton of experience flying, just my share of aviation knowledge/experience and a particular interest in planes.
> 
> I don't want to go too far off topic, but I have an Airfield 4ch Piper J3 (55" wingspan) and a 3ch Taylorcraft I built out of balsa sticks (40" wingspan, plans by Pat Tritle), both connected to my Dx6i. The Taylorcraft's airframe is unbelievably light at only 7oz, but that's without any electronics.


Thats actually the only plane I have, not to many open areas around here to fly. My huge collection of helis and quadcopters though, you can basically fly those anywhere. Along side of my short course trucks, rock crawlers, and touring cars. Plenty of dirt tracks, rocks, and asphalt for the ground vehicles.  Maybe when I move I'll get a real nice plane and find a big open park with no fucking trees to fly in. 



Also Rekel, I just noticed you had an 88 supra. Fuck yeah, I had an 87 supra before I got my Porsche.  Had to sell her because parts were getting baron. She had a good 11 years on the road with me though. Talk about sleeper cars, holy shit.


----------



## Echoshock (Jul 27, 2014)

One of these is mine, in that lovely yellow colour too, which is in no way linked to Echo being yellow. It's great, if only a mechanic could find out why the check engine light has been on for the past 5 years...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 27, 2014)

Could be any number of things. My old supra had it on and the cause was the gas cap door senser died lol.


----------



## Ames (Jul 27, 2014)

'91 MR2 turbo, same as always.  

Keeping the stock look on the outside, inside it is anything but.  I don't want to bore you all with details, but pretty much everything apart from the longblock isn't stock at the moment.

Going to overhaul the entire suspension geometry soon with a complete kit once I find a decent set of sway bars and a set of wheels that will clear the roll center adjusters without looking like absolute shit.  Currently it's just on kyb coilovers.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 27, 2014)

Gimmie your Mr.2


----------



## arashim (Jul 27, 2014)

Echoshock said:


> One of these is mine, in that lovely yellow colour too, which is in no way linked to Echo being yellow. It's great, if only a mechanic could find out why the check engine light has been on for the past 5 years...



quit taking it to shitty mechanics... if an engine light is on. Its sending a code any decent mechanic should be able to read, reset, or fix the problem causing that code.


----------



## FangWarrior (Jul 27, 2014)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/21315_10151647684416042_1776155838_n.jpg

Oh I wish...


----------



## Wylde_Rottie (Jul 27, 2014)

Am a bit of a car freak.  My grocery-getter/take-the-dogs-to-the-park-and-vetter utility car is a 2010 Ford Fusion Hybrid. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14096719/

is my "fun" car.  2005 E46 M3 ZCP (Competition Package), 6-speed manual, stock.

Though I do miss my old ride...
http://imgur.com/o9yIjKu

2006 Porsche 911 C2S (6-speed manual, as well)

which was replaced by this:
http://imgur.com/ZlIfPCx

2010 Porsche Cayenne GTS DE3 - which I hated and only kept for 2 years before ditching it for the hybrid and the M3.

And I don't wanna seem like I'm bragging - I just love any car-related thread.  I can confidently say, after having that Cayenne GTS, I became a bit anti-car and could not stand how much money I was wasting (I ran some numbers and concluded that Cayenne cost me about $4 per mile driven).  So I decided I'd never buy new again, would only buy used, and keep things more reasonable and sensible.  And now I sound like my father.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 27, 2014)

It was a Cay, that was your problem.


----------



## Wylde_Rottie (Jul 27, 2014)

Agreed. I got it after the 911, so the entire experience of owning it was pure let down. All I ever thought while driving it was "This is not fun".


----------



## Rekel (Jul 28, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Also Rekel, I just noticed you had an 88 supra. Fuck yeah, I had an 87 supra before I got my Porsche.  Had to sell her because parts were getting baron. She had a good 11 years on the road with me though. Talk about sleeper cars, holy shit.



Goodness, yes. I loved that car even though it had so much shit wrong with it (cracked dash, ripped steering wheel, bad buttons, shitty carpet, etc. etc.). It was also a stick, which I really miss. I just wish it was a turbo model. :/ I have to admit, though, that car didn't come close to punching as hard as my Camaro does. The Supra was kinda more fun to drive around corners and such, but the Camaro kicks so much more ass with its power, it's crazy.

Here are some pictures of my Supra. It didn't have any visual upgrades like the Camaro, but it didn't look bad. Sold for $1200, which is pretty good considering it couldn't drive.

http://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag126/gunmetaltrevan/IMG_0239_zps115f3028.jpg
http://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag126/gunmetaltrevan/IMG_0240_zpse0acff58.jpg
http://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag126/gunmetaltrevan/IMG_0249_zps24b06969.jpg


----------



## Wylde_Rottie (Jul 28, 2014)

Rekel said:


> It was also a stick, which I really miss.



There's really no substitute for a stick, IMO.  I get everyone has different tastes - for straight line speed it's hard to beat some of the new systems out there (like Porsche's PDK and other double clutch or even "manual w/ paddle shift" options).  For certain people, the prospect of having to work a stick shift in and out of corners is also less than appealing.  I just have a difficult time driving a performance car that doesn't have a stick and clutch and let me go through those motions.  Sadly, they're a dying breed nowadays.  Even a majority of 997 Porsches (previous model) were sticks, but it's nearly impossible to find em nowadays with 991 and some models don't even offer the option, anymore.  I guess I need to quit being a stubborn old-fashioned furry locked in the past and accept it hehe.


----------



## Hewge (Jul 28, 2014)

I use my legs


----------



## Thatch (Jul 28, 2014)

I would post a photo here, but she doesn't like me doing that without her permission, especially the ones when I'm actually in her :V


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jul 28, 2014)

Thatch said:


> I would post a photo here, but she doesn't like me doing that without her permission, especially the ones when I'm actually in her :V



I know the feeling


----------



## Thatch (Jul 28, 2014)

Hinalle K. said:


> I know the feeling



Are you implying you sleep with my girlfriend? Because I WILL breaks your legs.


----------



## Nashida (Jul 28, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12136708/

Old vs. new. I had the car on the left for almost 7 years before the transmission died last fall. The newer ride is on the right.

Love that car, but it's hella zippy. If I'm not watching what I'm doing I can get up to 65 in a couple of seconds...on a backroad.


----------



## Rekel (Jul 28, 2014)

Wylde_Rottie said:


> There's really no substitute for a stick, IMO.  I get everyone has different tastes - for straight line speed it's hard to beat some of the new systems out there (like Porsche's PDK and other double clutch or even "manual w/ paddle shift" options).  For certain people, the prospect of having to work a stick shift in and out of corners is also less than appealing.  I just have a difficult time driving a performance car that doesn't have a stick and clutch and let me go through those motions.  Sadly, they're a dying breed nowadays.  Even a majority of 997 Porsches (previous model) were sticks, but it's nearly impossible to find em nowadays with 991 and some models don't even offer the option, anymore.  I guess I need to quit being a stubborn old-fashioned furry locked in the past and accept it hehe.



I know how you feel -- it bothers me stick is going out of commission, too. :/ Some people see it as a burdon, but I've always loved driving stick. It's not even the "racing mentality" or whatever (honestly, if I were to race I would definitely do better in an auto, lol). It just feels really good to shift.



Nashida said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12136708/
> 
> Old vs. new. I had the car on the left for almost 7 years before the transmission died last fall. The newer ride is on the right.
> 
> Love that car, but it's hella zippy. If I'm not watching what I'm doing I can get up to 65 in a couple of seconds...on a backroad.



Nice car.  I actually had the transmission die on my Camaro, and shit, THAT was expensive. The clutches for my 3rd and overdrive gears went out, so it would basically just go from 2nd to neutral, lol. Couldn't go very fast anymore -- I redline at about 80mph in 2nd gear.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 28, 2014)

Rekel said:


> I know how you feel -- it bothers me stick is going out of commission, too. :/ Some people see it as a burdon, but I've always loved driving stick. It's not even the "racing mentality" or whatever (honestly, if I were to race I would definitely do better in an auto, lol). It just feels really good to shift.



Import then. I assure you, automatics are almost nonexistent of outside of USA.
From what I heard, it's not even that horribly expensive.


----------



## Echoshock (Jul 28, 2014)

arashim said:


> quit taking it to shitty mechanics... if an engine light is on. Its sending a code any decent mechanic should be able to read, reset, or fix the problem causing that code.



Lol VW couldn't find it so I gave up trying. The codes just show a general emissions fault.


----------



## Wylde_Rottie (Jul 28, 2014)

Rekel said:


> I know how you feel -- it bothers me stick is going out of commission, too. :/ Some people see it as a burdon, but I've always loved driving stick. It's not even the "racing mentality" or whatever (honestly, if I were to race I would definitely do better in an auto, lol). It just feels really good to shift.



Gotta get that heel-toe shift technique down then even high performance driving is a blast.  I've used both my M3 and 911 on autocross and track and had a track/autocross-only 2000 BMW 325ci that was stick and half the fun was constantly down and upshifting, heel toes, etc - and the other half was beating my friends in their fancy automatics. hehe



Thatch said:


> Import then. I assure you, automatics are almost nonexistent of outside of USA.
> From what I heard, it's not even that horribly expensive.



That can definitely be an option, though sometimes isn't entirely appealing logistically (being unable to just find something at the lot and what not).  But ya, many in the US would be shocked to find themselves in Europe and having to request an auto when renting even because sticks are the standard.  With many high performance vehicles, though, even stick isn't much of an option anymore as they're all moving (or have moved) in favor of their fancy transmissions and double clutch gear boxes and paddle shifters and whatever else it takes to eliminate the clutch from our lives.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 28, 2014)

Wylde_Rottie said:


> That can definitely be an option, though sometimes isn't entirely appealing logistically (being unable to just find something at the lot and what not).  But ya, many in the US would be shocked to find themselves in Europe and having to request an auto when renting even because sticks are the standard.  With many high performance vehicles, though, even stick isn't much of an option anymore as they're all moving (or have moved) in favor of their fancy transmissions and double clutch gear boxes and paddle shifters and whatever else it takes to eliminate the clutch from our lives.



Yeah, the logistics of actually having cars shipped do suck, but it's either that or just suck it up and get used to auto, I guess.

As for high performance, I can only afford a second hand 1.4 L compact. So yeah :V


----------



## Wylde_Rottie (Jul 28, 2014)

Thatch said:


> Yeah, the logistics of actually having cars shipped do suck, but it's either that or just suck it up and get used to auto, I guess.
> 
> As for high performance, I can only afford a second hand 1.4 L compact. So yeah :V



Quite frankly second-hand is the way to go haha. Used > New, IMO.  There are countless used cars out there that might as well be brand new, and the previous owner took care of the depreciation for you.  My very first car was a second-hand '97 Jeep Cherokee (stick shift, also!) - and I still have it.  Emotionally attached, I don't think I'll ever get rid of it even as it gradually falls apart.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 28, 2014)

I take my car to the track once a month, so manual is a must. I will never, I repeat never, own an automatic. With manual you have far more control over the car.


----------



## SierraCanine (Jul 28, 2014)

My ride... the PUP Truck, fits right at home with the other sheriff rescue rigs ^_^


----------



## Thatch (Jul 28, 2014)

Wylde_Rottie said:


> Quite frankly second-hand is the way to go haha. Used > New, IMO.  There are countless used cars out there that might as well be brand new, and the previous owner took care of the depreciation for you.  My very first car was a second-hand '97 Jeep Cherokee (stick shift, also!) - and I still have it.  Emotionally attached, I don't think I'll ever get rid of it even as it gradually falls apart.



Oh, I didn't mean to say a bad word about second hand cars. Mine is in mint condition since it only had one seemingly careful owner, but came at a fraction of the price.

The definitely not high powered compact was my point, though :V


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 28, 2014)

SierraCanine said:


> My ride... the PUP Truck, fits right at home with the other sheriff rescue rigs ^_^


Thats a sweet older ranger.


----------



## Echoshock (Jul 28, 2014)

Commie Bat said:


> This car just exudes class. :V



Awesome!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 28, 2014)

Time to deploy the SPARTAMOBILE!






Not only does it have cupholders, it also comes with a botched locking mechanism, where you can't get in the car even if you have the key! You have to go in through the passenger door just to get in! Order now, and you'll also receive a perminate mudstain on the ceiling absolutely free!


----------



## Thatch (Jul 28, 2014)

Commie Bat said:


> All joking aside I drive a 469 with a lot more dents, and rust than this one.



Holy shit, wouldn't have expected anyone here to drive an UAZ.

And rust on those is the equivalent of racing stripes :V


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 28, 2014)

Commie Bat said:


> This car just exudes class. :V
> 
> All joking aside I drive a 469 with a lot more dents, and rust than this one.


Omfg thats despicable.  Like, really?
Also gimmie your truck.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 28, 2014)

Commie Bat said:


> This car just exudes class. :V



So classy, it needs monocle and a top hat


----------



## Wylde_Rottie (Jul 28, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> I take my car to the track once a month, so manual is a must. I will never, I repeat never, own an automatic. With manual you have far more control over the car.



I like you. :3


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 28, 2014)

Wylde_Rottie said:


> I like you. :3


Yay!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 28, 2014)

Ah hell no! Run, run away!


----------



## Wylde_Rottie (Jul 28, 2014)

http://imgur.com/lJzhAsQ

the old 97 Jeep. Still goin strong even after I had it in South America for a year and had to take the catalytic converter out cuz they only had leaded gasoline.  And no making fun of the aloha seat covers. And the 911 is a 1985 total used car garage find - old lady had it in her garage for a couple decades. Her husband bought it, he passed away, she just kept it and never drove it.  So... kinda sad but I suppose a lucky find.


----------



## Echoshock (Jul 28, 2014)

Commie Bat said:


> Do you want a custom window? :V



Not sure which is worse, the boobies or that tongue.


----------



## Wylde_Rottie (Jul 28, 2014)

Commie Bat said:


> And a custom bumper means you welded a piece of steel to the front and back.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want a custom window? :V



The cool thing about that is you can probably drive like a maniac and cut people off left and right and most just won't wanna honk at you.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 28, 2014)

Wylde_Rottie said:


> The cool thing about that is you can probably drive like a maniac and cut people off left and right and most just won't wanna honk at you.



And the police will be at least apprehensive to handcuff you, in case you enjoyed yourself too much.

Plus, all the grease and fat would make it easy to pull them off, and the smell would disable the officers better than mustard gas.



Holy hell, a hardcore furfag is untouchable.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 28, 2014)

Wylde_Rottie said:


> http://imgur.com/lJzhAsQ
> 
> the old 97 Jeep. Still goin strong even after I had it in South America for a year and had to take the catalytic converter out cuz they only had leaded gasoline.  And no making fun of the aloha seat covers. And the 911 is a 1985 total used car garage find - old lady had it in her garage for a couple decades. Her husband bought it, he passed away, she just kept it and never drove it.  So... kinda sad but I suppose a lucky find.


Damn that 85 is plush, awesome find.


----------



## Wylde_Rottie (Jul 28, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Damn that 85 is plush, awesome find.



1985... less than 26k miles :X


----------



## Ayattar (Jul 28, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> I will never, I repeat never, own an automatic.



And you're from USA? Lies.

Anyways...
I own one of those ('2000). With 2.0 TDi engine and combustion on the level of 5,5l diesel per 100 km it's a superb choice when it comes to the cost of the fuel and maintenance, and estate makes it incerdibly convenient.

But the biggest plus is, that (despite 400.000 km mileage) it's very sound, totally trouble-free and still in great shape. Or maybe I'm (and before me my father) just lucky.

The only minus is that with nominal 100 hp engine (and now, because of old age, for sure less) it can't be considered very lively. But it actually suits me, as usually I have enough attractions when driving as a passenger with my stepmother in her 2006 4.0 l Audi A4. That car is a monster, and she is absolutely insane when it comes to driving and speeding


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 28, 2014)

http://imgur.com/TKlSt8z
Boom, manual bitch. I forgot my keys so I just took a crappy phone pic through the window XD
You wouldn't catch me dead driving an automatic Porsche, driving manual is half the fun in those cars.

I love 80s Opels, especially whwn they've been modded for rally.


----------



## Ayattar (Jul 28, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> [...] driving manual is half the fun in those cars.



Well, for sure I won't argue with that, since I never ever drove a car with automatic. But that makes me wonder - what are owners of automatics doing with their right hands? I mean... weird.

Not to mention that it's very convenient for you. In the end - you don't need to be afraid of someone stealing your car


----------



## arashim (Jul 28, 2014)

...
autos are good for certain applications. Autox and roadcourses are not one. But Im a betting man. And im willing to bet a th400, th350, or 4l60 on a stall and rachet shifter will out do even the fastest auto. On a domestic you want an auto. My subaru was a manual... God that was a fun car.

On a side note I HATE the new skylines they do all of the driving themselves... I loved the r32s still want one.


----------



## Wylde_Rottie (Jul 28, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> http://imgur.com/TKlSt8z
> Boom, manual bitch. I forgot my keys so I just took a crappy phone pic through the window XD
> You wouldn't catch me dead driving an automatic Porsche, driving manual is half the fun in those cars.



They'll try and tell ya it's not an automatic. It's a "PDK manual paddles" but no clutch = automatic IMO lol.  And my 2010 Cayenne GTS was Tiptronic *gag*. Ugh. blech!  They offered stick on the Cayenne GTS but resale value would be horrendous - not enough purists looking for Cayennes to keep even the stick values up.  

Looks like a 997 in your pic?  Targa?  Or cabrio?  Specs please!


----------



## Wylde_Rottie (Jul 28, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Well, for sure I won't argue with that, since I never ever drove a car with automatic. But that makes me wonder - what are owners of automatics doing with their right hands? I mean... weird.
> 
> Not to mention that it's very convenient for you. In the end - you don't need to be afraid of someone stealing your car



From my experience... they're talking on their cellphones!  grrr.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 28, 2014)

They arent Skylines. Just known as a Nissan GT-R.


----------



## Ayattar (Jul 28, 2014)

Wylde_Rottie said:


> From my experience... they're talking on their cellphones!  grrr.



Or texting. Yeah, makes sence. God damn it I hate those kind of people. When I'm driving I don't even really like to talk with the passengers, not to mention looking at my phone.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 28, 2014)

Wylde_Rottie said:


> They'll try and tell ya it's not an automatic. It's a "PDK manual paddles" but no clutch = automatic IMO lol.  And my 2010 Cayenne GTS was Tiptronic *gag*. Ugh. blech!  They offered stick on the Cayenne GTS but resale value would be horrendous - not enough purists looking for Cayennes to keep even the stick values up.
> 
> Looks like a 997 in your pic?  Targa?  Or cabrio?  Specs please!


997 turbo. My uncle did most of the work before he gave it to me. I havnt had it more than a few months so im still learning what all he did to it. I know its 500hp though.


----------



## Ayattar (Jul 28, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> I know its 500hp though.



Neat. My stepmothers' A4 has 420 and I already feel like sitting on a bomb or a rocket whilst driving it. Nah, this kind of fun is not for me. I'll let it pass.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 28, 2014)

My old neighbor had a monster A4, thing was fucking ridiculous. Im not sure if it was even technically street legal.


----------



## Teckolf (Jul 28, 2014)

I have a $500 pickup that I have beating the crap out of for 3 years now. Love the thing to death but its a real POS. After college..."

Also, I swapped out the auto to a manual... 

And it won't let me post a photo... Oh well, its a white 89 Jeep Comanche. Nothing special.


----------



## Winter_Night (Jul 28, 2014)

Well here is my car, just got it this year when the frame on my old car broke. 

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...pLJ0/w947-h534-no/IMG_20140322_153954_916.jpg

i think this is my 8th car.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 29, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Well, for sure I won't argue with that, since I never ever drove a car with automatic. But that makes me wonder - what are owners of automatics doing with their right hands? I mean... weird.
> 
> Not to mention that it's very convenient for you. In the end - you don't need to be afraid of someone stealing your car


Stuffing their face with triple bacon cheeseburgers, texting,  applying makeup, folding laundry.


----------



## 808 MAFIA (Aug 16, 2014)

I drive a 2004 Nissan Murano SL AWD but I'm about to get a 2003 Denali, than sit it on black 26" rims, black headlights, black taillights, black grill, black trim, dark black tinted windows, matte black paint. (Blacked out vehicle = "murdered out")


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 16, 2014)

'72 Superbeetle. German engineering in the house, ja. Cool car actually, you can change a tire without a jack. 

A manual transmission is a lot more fun, but it is my opinion that the torque coverter is one of the most beautiful devices ever invented. It's right up there with the differential. The rest of the automatic transmission is just crap.


----------



## funky3000 (Aug 16, 2014)

Well I never knew I could make a 11 year old cavalier _growl_.

Fucking sexy.


----------



## arashim (Aug 17, 2014)

just got a racecraft rear end posi with 3.73 gears. 4k rear end for 1000 bucks! winning. now time to go porsche hunting


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 17, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Stuffing their face with triple bacon cheeseburgers, texting,  applying makeup, folding laundry.


I can stuff my face and still drive my manual '01 Eclipse, and don't forget the vaporizer xD

Nothing like the power and control of a manual. I've only owned one automatic and yeah your cruise control is nice and all, but can you downshift?


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 17, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> '72 Superbeetle. German engineering in the house, ja. Cool car actually, you can change a tire without a jack.



The 1302-3's were pretty nice. Using the MacPherson strut on the front after using torsion bars since the 30's, albeit it was rather bloated compared to the earlier years. Pre-'68 is where it's at.



I miss my 64. Good times driving that thing.



> A manual transmission is a lot more fun, but it is my opinion that the torque coverter is one of the most beautiful devices ever invented. It's right up there with the differential. The rest of the automatic transmission is just crap.



I mean if it has a lockup clutch, I guess. But they rob so much fucking power having the transmission catch up to the engine.


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Aug 17, 2014)

Nothin' too fancy.


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 17, 2014)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> I mean if it has a lockup clutch, I guess. But they rob so much fucking power having the transmission catch up to the engine.



No, its not particularly efficient, but it absorbs the shock so its better on your engine. If a feasible continuously variable transmission is ever invented that wouldn't be a problem, plus you could effectively use a turbine engine.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Aug 20, 2014)

Here's my totally environmentally incorrect ride.

*The Great White Buffalo*

Terrible mileage but it can tow your house down the street. Stuff it down in 4Low and tow a second house while you're at it. A full lift of 5/8" sheetrock? No problems. All of our camping gear doesn't stick up above the bed by much. Not shown in this pic is the toolbox that I mounted behind the cab and the Drake Welding drop-rail rack.

Before any of you diss me for having an automatic transmission in my pick-em-up truck, keep in mind I'm an old gray-muzzle. I've already had my go fast fun vehicles, such as a 1969 Plymouth Satellite with a stroked 426 Keith Black-built Elephant motor backed by a 4 speed/D60. BTW, it was a real Hemi car, too. You don't want to know what I paid for it in 1978 and what it was sold for in 1981.

_The Old Warhorse_


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Aug 20, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Well, for sure I won't argue with that, since I never ever drove a car with automatic. But that makes me wonder - what are owners of automatics doing with their right hands? I mean... weird.



1) The right hand passes my cellphone to my tigress so she can answer my phone while I drive.

2) While wheeling my Environmentally Unfriendly F250, The right hand steers while I lean waaaay out the driver's window to see the trail ahead (or below, what ever the case may be). Left hand is hanging onto the door mirror for stability.

Just sayin'. I've had sticks, automatics and that one Vee-Dub with an (infamous) Automatic StickShift (!). I can then say, sticks are fun but they lose their luster when you have to deal with stop and go commute traffic on a daily basis for 10 or more years.

_Kel_


----------



## Kelestra (Aug 24, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/Ddu0KM1.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/P6S0FtF.jpg?1

2007 E63 AMG, produces 507+ horsepower, supercharged, naturally aspirated V8.


----------



## Saga (Aug 24, 2014)

sweg


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 24, 2014)

Kelestra said:


> http://i.imgur.com/Ddu0KM1.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/P6S0FtF.jpg?1
> 
> 2007 E63 AMG, produces 507+ horsepower, supercharged, naturally aspirated V8.



Envy.



Saga said:


> sweg



Lust.


----------



## Jay_Foxx (Aug 24, 2014)

I am a cyclist, riding a 21 speed mountain bike that I purchased at a Walmart. During inclement weather, though, I take public transit, which includes city buses, and also, on occasion, a train, depending on where I have to go. The train I take is GO Transit, which can be seen here:


----------



## Rekel (Aug 28, 2014)

Kelestra said:


> 507+ horsepower, supercharged, naturally aspirated V8.



Stopppppppppppp, you're making my want nerves hurt.



Jay_Foxx said:


> I am a cyclist, riding a 21 speed mountain bike that I purchased at a Walmart. During inclement weather, though, I take public transit, which includes city buses, and also, on occasion, a train, depending on where I have to go. The train I take is GO Transit, which can be seen here:



Might seem a little funny, but I'm actually a little jealous. I've never been on a train.


----------



## Chris28 (Sep 9, 2014)

Bringing this thread back (also first real post yeah!)

Track car: 240sx https://scontent-a-atl.xx.fbcdn.net...=580e6d66694326d99333ee84235bed5b&oe=5496D44E

Truck: F250 https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd...._=1419850437_5405ff120dceb607c7ff6379fbeccf1b

Bike: Suzuki SV650 https://scontent-a-atl.xx.fbcdn.net...=6fb15542bd10c88f783332a8c86bbcfc&oe=54892E50

Track car gets beat up a lot, that's what it's for though.  I compete in drifting series in the southeast, it's my main/only hobby.  Bike is for commuting when it's nice out, and truck is used for towing my car and rainy day transportation.

Side note: Why don't people embed images?  I instinctively used img tags but realized nobody else did so I just included links.  Any reason for that?


----------



## shteev (Sep 9, 2014)

Right now I drive a temporary company car that my stepdad was so kind to let me take for a little while I worked and saved up money for my own car.

I'll post the car I buy when I inevitably buy it. Spoiler: it's gonna be cheap and not too snazzy, so it's perfect for a new driver like me!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 9, 2014)

Chris28 said:


> Bringing this thread back (also first real post yeah!)
> 
> Track car: 240sx https://scontent-a-atl.xx.fbcdn.net...=580e6d66694326d99333ee84235bed5b&oe=5496D44E
> 
> ...


Nice 240, I used to drift in my 87 supra a couple years ago before I sold it.
Anyway this part of the forums doesnt allow embedded images hence the links.


----------



## Rekel (Sep 10, 2014)

Agreed, I like that 240sx. c:

I'll probably throw in an update on the Camaro when it's out of the shop, too.


----------



## Chris28 (Sep 10, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Nice 240, I used to drift in my 87 supra a couple years ago before I sold it.
> Anyway this part of the forums doesnt allow embedded images hence the links.





Rekel said:


> Agreed, I like that 240sx. c:
> 
> I'll probably throw in an update on the Camaro when it's out of the shop, too.



Thanks guys, it's always broken but it's a blast to drive when it's working.  Rekel, nice Camaro!  I'm still running the stock 4 cylinder engine in my 240 (stock...lol) but once this race season is over I'm going to part out my setup and start piecing together an LS swap of some sort.


----------



## Lucidus (Sep 20, 2014)

http://postimg.org/image/5qs2uyidz/

I ride and as Captain America :]


----------



## Lucidus (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Fernin (Sep 20, 2014)

@Chris28: Nice SV650, always a good choice. =0 I'd post a pic of my Nighthawk, but it's in pieces right now for carb cleaning. XD Come tax return time my husband and I are going to be hunting down an F4i for sure, and possibly and 1125R or 1125CR. ^^


----------



## RedSavage1 (Sep 20, 2014)

Trucky :3 http://imgur.com/Ccvnm0T

This is my baby. It's a 1990 f150 XLT Lariat with a 310. Got only about 114,000 miles on it and had a new crate motor in at 90,000. It had one owner before me. Babied by an old lady who put the camper on and drove it to farmer's market and back. It's got rally tires and diamond plate running boards. Inside is pristine and doesn't have a scratch or ding on her. 


... Found it on Craigslist for 1,500 dollars. >w>


----------



## Chris28 (Jul 27, 2015)

https://scontent-atl1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=679217eea5a7478e6800ab7f4b89dcb4&oe=563D532F

https://scontent-atl1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...2_10153421821659935_1024858866317438402_o.jpg

Updates.  Traded the sv650 for an LS2, then spent a lot more money to finish the swap.  Makes 400/400.  Still wasting money on tires.  Not too much else has changed.


----------



## Razzle (Jul 27, 2015)

I bought my first brand new car two years ago. Two weeks ago a guy drove his car head on into it while it was parked and smashed it up really good. Luckily I had replacement insurance and so my insurance company paid me out the full price on the bill of sale, which enabled me to get a brand new 2016 version of the same car for cheaper... who knew that you could make money on a new car =P

http://www.hyundaicanada.com/content/elantragt/showroom/Gallery/2016_Elantra_GT_10_LG.jpg


----------



## Taralack (Jul 27, 2015)

Washed my car last weekend: https://instagram.com/p/5iuERAN0ic/
I'm adopting it from my father in law

Got some decals put on it too https://instagram.com/p/5hRKrXN0lW/


----------



## Byron (Jul 28, 2015)

1988 Thunderbird Turbo Coupe.

I'd take a picture, but she's not very photogenic...


----------



## Yarra (Jul 28, 2015)

part of the fleet  

http://i.imgur.com/OQzybfA.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/SmSHd1b.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/uXdeaw6.jpg


----------



## Sonlir (Jul 28, 2015)

â€‹..


----------



## Byron (Jul 28, 2015)

Yarra said:


> http://i.imgur.com/OQzybfA.jpg


My T-Bird is faster. :mrgreen:


----------



## Taralack (Jul 28, 2015)

Sylver said:


> I take the bus everywhere :3
> 
> It costs me less than $80 a year lol.



Considering you're from Australia, mate I feel sorry for ya


----------



## Sergalmedic (Jul 28, 2015)

'98 Pontiac Grand Prix GT

Hella fun to drive. 3.8L V6 engine, 195 horsepower. Going on 167k miles. Unfortunately, the next big thing to go on it will be the final nail in its coffin.

Still haven't decided on what I'll be getting to replace it, but whatever it is will have to at least match its performance.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jul 28, 2015)

Swiggity

Swooty

#ricer


----------



## Rassah (Jul 28, 2015)

Of course...

I drive a lot for long distances to conferences (4 to 12 hours away) so the 60mpg and being able to fit a full size inflatable bed while leaving the electric AC/heating on all night really helps. I'm also a gearhead, working on car engines myself, but there's really nothing to do under this hood, since most everything is electric


----------



## Chris28 (Jul 28, 2015)

Wyldfyre said:


> Swiggity
> 
> Swooty
> 
> #ricer



Though I prefer r32's, I'm still jealous.


----------



## Augmented Husky (Jul 28, 2015)

http://demonartist6.deviantart.com/art/Tron-Lightcycle-210347384

What I wish to ride someday. For now it's in my parents Mazda cx-7 2013


----------



## Hyzoran (Jul 28, 2015)

https://scontent-lga1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=004fbbc263ee027e4682808c1ad70b50&oe=55BA7C4B

I want to add some personal expression to it by adding paint/decal designs on it, similar to what I did with my longbow here:
https://scontent-lga1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=1355e6468edad1b12a630f37941e0cda&oe=55BA4FD3

The frame is a little rusty and it has 183k miles on it ;.; but it runs great! (It's a 2003 CTS)


----------



## And (Jul 28, 2015)

Kelestra said:


> http://i.imgur.com/Ddu0KM1.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/P6S0FtF.jpg?1
> 
> 2007 E63 AMG, produces 507+ horsepower, *supercharged, naturally aspirated V8*.


I know this is an old post, but a supercharged naturally aspirated v8, eh? Sure............


----------



## And (Jul 28, 2015)

And said:


> I know this is an old post, but a supercharged naturally aspirated v8, eh? Sure............



It's either N/A or supercharged.... Not both.

Fuck double post, sorry my phone is not doing this forum thing too well


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jul 28, 2015)

My dad says that when I want to get a car, if it is a big car from the 70s or 80s he will help me fix it up. That sounds awesome. So yeah, some day I will be posting pictures of beefy V8 cars here.


----------



## Sergalmedic (Jul 29, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> My dad says that when I want to get a car, if it is a big car from the 70s or 80s he will help me fix it up. That sounds awesome. So yeah, some day I will be posting pictures of beefy V8 cars here.



Do ittttttttt. We have a 1982 Nissan 280 ZX Turbo sitting in our garage at home that's been there for the better part of 20 years. Unfortunately it doesn't look like we'll have the money to invest in fixing it up anytime soon, but maybe someday we will.


----------

